# Just moved to Bakersfield, CA.



## Gregsab (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone else in Cali wanna hang out? I'll legit drive pretty far to hang out because I want to explore the area anyway.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd lived in Bakersfield before a long time ago. Despite it being called the "armpit" of the state, it's all right in many aspects. It seems to have far less gang, slums and homeless problems than other cities in CA of comparable size. There's possible future oil fracking to the east of the Oildale area. And it's close enough to get to west LA or at least Valencia/Magic Mountain in an afternoon.


----------



## Rezx (Jan 15, 2019)

Hope you are enjoying the area, I live in orange county. It is very nice here. 

I hope you find people to hang with, cause lots of people on this site would be hard. Especially with me, maybe one day though.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

They used to have good country music in Bakersfield. Is that still true? Probably not, because good country music has become an oxymoron. :lol


----------

